# Hauling Pet Peeve



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am courious as to why people haul horses with their heads sticking out of the drop down doors? To me this seems so obviosly unsafe for so many reasons.

A scared horse might try to escape out the window.

Flying things lijke birds and bugs hitting a horse and possibly an eye at 65 mph or other road debris getting kicked up like part of a tire or garbage.

Getting too close to a vehicle in the next lane. I could see a semi veering accidently and chopping a head off.

Clipping a branch and hitting the horse.
Getting in an accident with a head hanging out doesn't sound pretty.

Same goes for letting a dog hang out the window or ride on the back of a truck. I came upon a dog limping on the side of the road that I thought the vehicle in front of me hit. Seems the dog had jumped out the back of the pick up and had gotten run over by his boat trailer he was pulling.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I must say that I have never heard of, nor seen any horse being hauled with it's head out of the drop down doors. On long trips we open the windows next to the horses, and they sometimes stick their nose out, but never their entire head. But that is just my experiences...

I agree with the dog thing. I sometimes let my dog put her head out, but only if it's a very short drive (not even two minutes), and I always have my hand on her collar. But I would never let her do it unattended or be on the back of a truck


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The head out the window is my biggest peeve as well. It also applies to the screen over the open window with no bars. Do you really think that those snaps will hold in a 1000# horse? Yes, trailers can get unbearable hot in the summer but that's not an excuse for such idiots.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My BO claimed she once saw a horse's head get smashed by a passing semi. :shock: The driver of the trailer was just a little too close to the yellow line and the horse it its head sticking out...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds nasty with the horse head and the semi. My friends gooseneck has big thick bars on the windows, thats the only one I've seen with some sort of window. 

With the dogs I don't like it when people leave there dogs loose on the back of a ute or truck but I dont really see a problem with it if they are in a cage on the back or tied up securely so they can't reach the sides.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Never see that around here. Don't see the dog thing either. Dogs in backs of trucks is illegal in my state, no less stupid.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I've seen it way too often and it always makes me cringe. Thankfully, I've never seen an accident because of it but I do know it happens. That is the exact same reason why I hate seeing cowboys hauling horses in those "cowboy" half top trailers. The horse's stick their head out over the side and it's basically the exact same thing as the OP is talking about.

If a flying rock can break a windshield, how easy would it be to put out an eye? I've caught a grasshopper in the face just trotting across a pasture and it hurt like hell, I can only imagine getting hit with one at 60+ mph.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NEVER seeen a horse trailered with his head sticking out. Never.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I've caught a grasshopper in the face just trotting across a pasture and it hurt like hell, I can only imagine getting hit with one at 60+ mph.


I must be really tired. I read this and spit out my soda laughing. I recently swallowed a bug while out cantering in the fields. I can just imagine taking a grasshopper between the eyes!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when i was little my family had a truck with wooden sides built up on the bed and would put horses in the bed of the truck ! crazy !!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> when i was little my family had a truck with wooden sides built up on the bed and would put horses in the bed of the truck ! crazy !!


Yeah that's a lot like those simple trailers they use to have with no tops. People seem to forget that top speed was a LOT less than it is now. 

I've now seen horses being hauled in wire cages. I've wanted to get out of my truck and slap some sense into the drivers. I can't believe its even legal. Just imagine how hurt one of those horses could get from flying debries.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve when hauling... idiots who race to pass you and then stop to turn.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Drop down windows are dangerous! My gelding crawled through one when I went to pick him up (just bought him). I would not have left it open on the drive, but I never for the life of me thought a whole horse would fit through one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I just saw one yesterday going down rt 75 in ohio...bad bad bad


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> The head out the window is my biggest peeve as well. It also applies to the screen over the open window with no bars. Do you really think that those snaps will hold in a 1000# horse? Yes, trailers can get unbearable hot in the summer but that's not an excuse for such idiots.


I have screens...no bars. No problem with snaps as mine are sewn and horses push on them and have never caused them to come off. Been using the same ones for 3 years. I do keep them checked for any weak spots but haven't found any yet.


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with both the trailering thing and the dog thing. I don't mind it so much if a dog just had its head out the window, but I would never let my dog do that on the highway. I once saw someone had their dog loose on their flatbed driving down the highway at 110km/h. I cringed the whole time. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

When I started this post I figured I would get people upset at me and defending this. I see so many people do it that I am curious as to why? Do you not realize the danger of it?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

For some reason I hate when tails stick out the back of the trailer. I have absolutely no clue why I don't like it, but it drives me crazy.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> For some reason I hate when tails stick out the back of the trailer. I have absolutely no clue why I don't like it, but it drives me crazy.


 
Our horses do this all the time when we haul it drives me nuts seeing those tails flying in the wind. I try to keep them braided up and it helps when going to a show. But that is what happens with a 2 horse straight load.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a picture I took in NSW, Australia a couple years ago - a pet peeve to say the least.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

writer23 said:


> This is a picture I took in NSW, Australia a couple years ago - a pet peeve to say the least.


What is on top?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A sheep?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We see horses with their head hanging out the window around here all the time. I think people do it because it is cooler. I would never do that though. I've had to replace my windshield 2xs and the passenger window once because a rocks shattered them just in the last 4 years. 
The dog in the back of the truck really drives me nuts. I see folks do it all the time. When I worked for a vet back in the day, I can't tell you how many dogs we saw that were messed up because they fell out of a truck & those are the lucky ones.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, sheep...as in plural.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, so how would the sheep get up there? Or is there a hole in the roof? If it was done on purpose that is just cruel


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it was an open top. They kept 'popping' up all over. Yes, it was cruel and so unsafe.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I've seen a couple of trailers with horse heads sticking out and it bothers me too. I cringe as I watch big trucks going the opposite direction passing. I hope I never see one make contact


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate when I see a trailer with horses heads popping out of the drop down windows. Unfortunately it seems to be the thing to do where I live. Those windows should have the cages and screen on them, and the horses should be wearing fly masks to help keep debris that is inside the trailer out of their eyes. 

As for the dog thing, that happens way too much around here as well. I actually used to have a rope that was tied through the cargo hooks in my bed in a loop, and then two short leashes with snaps coming from the center of the bed. It allowed my dogs to get to the sides of the truck and stand there, but not get on the sides of the bed. They could only look over the side, their front legs could not reach the sides. That is the only way that my dogs get into the back end of my truck without someone actually being back there to hold them. I thought that little contraption was rather genius myself. I need to get chain and make another one that can be put in and pulled out as needed.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

PaintedFury said:


> As for the dog thing, that happens way too much around here as well. I actually used to have a rope that was tied through the cargo hooks in my bed in a loop, and then two short leashes with snaps coming from the center of the bed. It allowed my dogs to get to the sides of the truck and stand there, but not get on the sides of the bed. They could only look over the side, their front legs could not reach the sides. That is the only way that my dogs get into the back end of my truck without someone actually being back there to hold them. I thought that little contraption was rather genius myself. I need to get chain and make another one that can be put in and pulled out as needed.


 Here in British Columbia, it is illegal for your dog to ride in the back of a truck unsecured. Dog must be tied, the length of the tie cannot allow the dog to jump out, so I see everyone crosstie their dog or tie him short to the front headcase by the cab. Used to be a $75 fine, I am sure it more now, all our traffic fines have increased. Right now if you are caught going 40KM over the limit they impound your car on the spot and suspend your liscense. Although I haven't checked, I am sure it illegal to have your horse's head sticking out of a trailer as well. We are very regulated here, it's law to wear helmets while riding a bicycle, motorcycle, scooter, etc., I am waiting for this to transfer to riding horses on a public road.


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

My trailer doesn't have drop downs, but I wish it did for when we stop on long hauls and they could stick their head out and look around and get water offered so I dont have to go into the trailer on the side of the highway sometimes. Makes me nervous. 
But I like the kind that have windows, and you can drop the windows down and there is still thick bars that can be pulled down. So the horses can get the breeze without the danger (wearing flymasks to protect agains debris and dust)

A friend of mine lets her horses head stick out like that because he had a trailer accident and gets nervous and claustrophobic and he is better like that. Scares the bleep out of me. I can't stand it. She usually puts up a haybag and rigs it so he can only get a little bit of his nose. But I'm in agreement with everyone here!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never seen a horse with its head out here. I hate the dogs in the back of the truck to a few weeks ago there was an idiot in front of me one of the kids had a hold of a rope that was attached to the dogs collar through the window in the back of the truck the guy went around a curve and the dog fell out but the kid did not let go of the rope so the dog got drug several feet before the idiot stopped. Luckly the dog did not go under the back tire and just got road rash the guy was from I think Russia and did not understand a word I was saying or he would of got an ear full.


----------



## Robinson46176 (Oct 20, 2010)

We have probably seen about 6 people hauling horses just this year with their heads sticking way out of the windows. I suppose we saw more this year because of the extreme heat we had this summer. Drives me bonkers... 
Even worse than the dogs I see people hauling their kids loose in the back of a pickup... We are a tough seatbelt law state (Indiana) but I see no effort being placed on kids in the back of a truck.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Here it is against the law for anyone under I think 16 to ride in the back of a truck.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a hard time getting upset about kids and dogs being hauled loose in the back of a truck. Something about being raised that way myself. We went everywhere in the back once the weather warmed up and the dog was right there with us. Heck, once we got off the pavement we would drop the tailgait and sit on it.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know if you guys saw phantomcolts video : 

Horse Stuck through trailer window

Accidents happen. In LA I want to say 50% of trailers that have the option of open windows has them down with the horse's heads sticking out. >_< Scary.

My parents had a dog that jumped out of the back of a pickup, shattered its leg. I personally cross tie in the middle of the truck bed, or have them in the cab.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

My trailer doesn't even give my horses the option to put their entire head out. The window/screen drop down but the bars are stationary. All they can do is barely stick their little noses out. I actually love turning left because I can usually see her nose and know she's doing alright =) 

Their entire head sticking out would scare the "something" right out of me!! That's pretty horrible. Worse case scenarios always run through my head and there are too many aforementioned worst case scenarios. OP--you have my back on the disgust!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Dogs - had a dog when I was in college who loved trucks. As a young puppy, I let him ride around at 20 mph or so on dirt roads. He jumped out once, rolled, bawled for me to come get him (he was unhurt, just scared), and after that he KNEW to stay in.

Over the next 13 years, he road thousands of miles in the back of the pickup. If there was a toolbox, he'd ride on top of it. If we hauled hay, he'd find a way to the top and ride there. When I worked for the Division of Wildlife in Utah, the toolboxes came to within a few inches of the top of the cab, and he rode there.

I later went in the US Air Force, and he followed me to the Philippines & England and back. He was pushing 14 when he died, which is pretty respectable for a 100 lb dog.

I have never tried it with another dog. My current dogs sometimes ride in the back with the wife & daughter for the 1/2 mile trip to the desert - then they go run for 30 minutes or so. But we're on back roads and don't go above 25 mph. I would never trust them by themselves. But Chris? He knew.

He's NOT the Border Collie, but he DID love catching snowballs. He was 12 in the picture below:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> NEVER seeen a horse trailered with his head sticking out. Never.


I haven't seen it yet while in motion, BUT, I've seen PLENTY of horses with their heads sticking out of their windows while the owner was filling up at the pump.
I don't let my dogs put their heads out of the window when the car is in motion--and my two 4 yo dogs LOVE to get in anybody's car/truck and go for a short/long drive. My dogs ALWAYS travel inside the cab bc sometimes, when I'm parked bc I'm hauling/cleaning on the farmette they will jump out the window.
IF I ever have this kind of trailer in the future my horses won't get to travel with their heads sticking out either. Right now, it's a moot point for me bc my trailer is a stock type, 4-horse slant load. They can't even put their hoof through the slats!
If you just travel safely, and give them breaks, they don't need this. Also, travelling at night can be a lot cooler, AND, you don't have to deal with as many of the little cars and their stupid, little drivers that cut you AND the semis off.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

yep, i've heard and SEEN people hauling with all of their horses heads sticking out the window! i've heard in the news about one time that people were hauling and a semi passed them and a VERY terrible thing happened to the horses.

i agree with things also hitting them in the eyes and face. (i put a flymask on my horse usually when hauling)

it is a very scary thing. not to mention the horses that try to escape the trailer!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

When I sarted to read this topic, I just could not imagine trailers (or Floats as we call them here) having windows big enough for a horse to stick its head out of - that was until I saw the video link. We do not have large windows in our floats and the ones that I do have on mine, all have bars on as well (though they are not big enough for a horse's head). I agree with you all, heads sticking out of windows is a receipe for disaster..

As for dogs, unfortunately it is custom and decades of habit in Australia that a man or woman in a ute has his/her pooch riding in the Tray. Though just recently a law was passed that any dog in the city riding in the back of a ute has to be tied or harnessed. It always makes me cringe seeing the dogs on the backs of utes flying down the highways - I have a ute and my dog travels in the car with me!!

I also have to make comment re the photo taken here in Australia of the Semi trailer carting a load of sheep - That Truck is 3 layered and the sheep on the top layer perch on the backs of other sheep due to overcrowding so thier little heads can be seen on top of the truck - the truck does have bars running accross the top, so they cannot jump out. But it is a terrible sight and unfortuately a common one on our Australian roads..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have seen horses sticking their heads out. . . And well, they had fly masks on- so no bugs/dirt, and they would yank their heads in when a car passed.


----------



## tomriad (Dec 26, 2011)

go down really steep road that is loose hard gravel/dirt,u go to slow & trailor can spin forward sideways,u go too fast and then you cant slow down as trailor will also spin.best too take horses out and walk them so trailor is lighter and less chance to spin etc


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

tomriad said:


> go down really steep road that is loose hard gravel/dirt,u go to slow & trailor can spin forward sideways,u go too fast and then you cant slow down as trailor will also spin.best too take horses out and walk them so trailor is lighter and less chance to spin etc


 I live up 2 mountain gravel roads, the grade is so steep, you cannot pedal a bicycle up them. Baloney about the trailer spinning forward, I have travelled up & down those mountains going on 20 years now. It's called have the proper rated tow vehicle, tow ratio, brakes on trailer & tow vehicle, sway bars, etc. That is why I can tow in any **** weather & condition, period. Towing with SUV's, or anything under a 3/4 ton without all brakes & proper tires, hitches, etc, is dellusionally & deceptively ok for local haul, stress it a bit & jack knives, spins & accidents are in your future. Reason why we have laws & regulations regarding such things.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I have seen horses sticking their heads out. . . And well, they had fly masks on- so no bugs/dirt, and they would yank their heads in when a car passed.


 So you are saying it is safe? What about a bird hitting them or debris getting kicked up from the road or if you got in an accident?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've seen horses with their heads out all the time, on highways even. I do not approve at all! Not only have I seen some peeking out, I've seen some with their whole neck out! I usually open my windows when we stop on long drives, I've never thought of them coming through the window before but I definitely will now!

It's funny how some people have never seen horses with their heads out or dogs in the bed of trucks before, it's a very common sight in Texas! I've seen dogs on flat beds (!?) going down the highway (PASSING ME) at 75 mph! So dangerous! I've also seen a dog on a flat bed with a gooseneck trailer being pulled. Not ok!


----------

